# CC Ecosse (East Central) post-Freeze RV Ride 10/1A



## Scoosh (20 Jan 2010)

It's meant to be a POST-freeze ride (number 20*10/1A* 'cos it's 2010 and the second *A*ttempt at the *first* ride).  ?

As we were foiled by the weather  last week , shall we try for this Saturday instead ?

Same time ??

Same place ??

*Date: Saturday 23 January (that's this coming Saturday )*

*Place: Heaven Scent Cafe, Milnathort *(where we met for RV Ride #1)

*Time: 1115-1130*

The cakes are good, it's nice and warm - what more could we ask for ?
1. Good weather 
2. Not too much wind 
3. Bikes that work 
4. Legs that work 
5. Lots of folk to attend 

*So who is coming ???*

Jane Smart 
Touche 
Scoosh  
gavintc 

HJ ?
Telemark ? 
Ranger ? 

eldudino 
LFG 
SB 
Seamab 
scook94 


I will endeavour to amend this first page as we go along, to keep it up-to-date


----------



## lazyfatgit (20 Jan 2010)

Much as id love to come along, I have other duties on Sat.

Hope you have a nice ride.

cheers


----------



## Jane Smart (20 Jan 2010)

I'll be there


----------



## ACS (20 Jan 2010)

Sorry Daveid , booked this week end, been planned since late Nov. No escape chit for SB.


----------



## eldudino (20 Jan 2010)

Fraid not. I'm down in North Yorks for a family birthday, not even any chance of taking my bike with me either :-(

Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Theseus (20 Jan 2010)

I will be up for it.

All I need to do now is figure out the route.


----------



## Seamab (20 Jan 2010)

I can't make this one - too early for me as i will be in Glasgow in the morning and cannot get back in time.


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jan 2010)

If this Saturdays does not go ahead, the only two that I cannot make are teh 30th January and the 6th February, I free any other time


----------



## gavintc (21 Jan 2010)

This one is possible / probable. Do any of the Edinburgh folk know how far it is. Need to plan and work out roughly how long it will take. I suppose I could use a route planner - but that will take me up the motorway.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2010)

Touche/gavintc:
My short route is Trinity-Silverknowes-Dalmeny-FRB-Inverkeithing-Crossgates-Hill of Beith-Kelty-Kinross-Milnathort-, which is around 80km.

My preferred longer route is FRB-Rosyth-Crossford (following Ed-StA ride route)-Cleish Hill-Kinross-Milnathort. Coming back on the short route makes about 100km.

It'll be the short one this week-end - not fit enough yet .

Home - Kinross is 1hr 30 tops ... usually .


----------



## gavintc (21 Jan 2010)

No, my month off the bike has certainly left my legs rather leaden. I have gone back to the commute this week and it can only get better. The fun of the hills has been replaced with a steady grind, wondering how my bike has suddenly become so much heavier!! Oh well, it can only improve - just need to work my way through it.


----------



## Theseus (21 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> Touche/gavintc:
> My short route is Trinity-Silverknowes-Dalmeny-FRB-Inverkeithing-Crossgates-Hill of Beith-Kelty-Kinross-Milnathort-B), which is around 80km.



Your short route once across the FRB is the one I have been looking at, about 45 miles each way for me. How hilly is this?


----------



## Ranger (21 Jan 2010)

Touche said:


> Your short route once across the FRB is the one I have been looking at, about 45 miles each way for me. How hilly is this?



The section Inverkeithing to Crossgates is a long steady climb (one of those that just seems to go on forever), with a goodish climb through and out of Hill Of Beath, but from there it is pretty flat!!!!

If you want to avoid the climb through Hill of Beath take the longer route from Crossgates and through Cowdenbeath to Kinross, longer but a lot less climbing


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2010)

Touche said:


> Your short route once across the FRB is the one I have been looking at, about 45 miles each way for me. How hilly is this?


Not as hilly as Cleish 

Nothing a fixie-commuter can't handle  - don't worry about it, you'll have nae bother 

There are a couple of 'lumps' but nothing which could/should be called a hill.



[Ranger ... beans ... spilling .... B)]


----------



## Ranger (21 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> [Ranger ... beans ... spilling .... B)]



I'll have to see if I can get up in time to make it, oh it's just the flat bit for me (see location map)


----------



## scook94 (21 Jan 2010)

I'm out, working...


----------



## HJ (21 Jan 2010)

Here is a route from Dalmeny which we drew earlier...


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Jan 2010)

I am willing ( if anyone wants to ) to meet up en-route? Just a thought, although I am quite happy to ride alone also


----------



## eldudino (22 Jan 2010)

scook94 said:


> I'm out, working...



You've been 'working' every weekend since new year!


----------



## Ranger (22 Jan 2010)

Just a heads up for you all that the cycle path on the southbound side of the Forth Road Bridge is closed, you will need to use the other one which means crossing the roundabout or going round on the service road. 

Also watch out for the exit off the bridge back onto the road, it is very steep with a barrier at the bottom meaning I usually go for the get off and walk option


----------



## Scoosh (22 Jan 2010)

Ranger said:


> Just a heads up for you all that the cycle path on the southbound side of the Forth Road Bridge is closed, you will need to use the other one which means crossing the roundabout or going round on the service road.
> 
> Also watch out for the exit off the bridge back onto the road, it is very steep with a barrier at the bottom meaning I usually go for the get off and walk option


So coming from Ed, we have to use the service road under the bridge and use the Northbound (usually the windy) side ?



> Also watch out for the exit off the bridge back onto the road


Is this on the Fife side of the bridge ?

Thanks for that Ranger - very good to have input from a regular commuter on the route .

Now, if you want to have a slightly longer, hillier ride to the meet, you could always go south to Cleish Hill, over it, then back onto the B914 to Kelty and see if you can pick up any of us heading North .

If that's too far, we'll just come and chap yer door as we go past .


----------



## Ranger (22 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> So coming from Ed, we have to use the service road under the bridge and use the Northbound (usually the windy) side ?
> 
> Is this on the Fife side of the bridge ?
> 
> ...



Correct on using the service road and yes the nasty bit of cycle path is on the north end of the bridge, just before the big lay-by.

As for a longer route, why would I want to do that, I'll stay in my nice warm bed until I have to get up


----------



## Scoosh (22 Jan 2010)

Ranger said:


> As for a longer route, why would I want to do that, I'll stay in my nice warm bed until I have to get up


OK, as you have been so informative and helpful and put the commute miles in - you are forgiven 



 

 

So you are coming, then ???


----------



## MrRidley (22 Jan 2010)

Hope you have a good outing tomorrow, the weather looks not to bad.


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Jan 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Hope you have a good outing tomorrow, the weather looks not to bad.



Thanks Jim, hope to see you at one of the rides soon


----------



## Jane Smart (22 Jan 2010)

I don't believe this, but the fog is so thick in Dunfermline, I cannot see the house across the darn road!! Hope it clears by the morning


----------



## gavintc (22 Jan 2010)

Having just spent some time working out the route, planning it all, I then looked at Metcheck. It is not nice tomorrow - sleet and rain. I am planning to come, but if the weather looks horrid, I might wimp out.


----------



## Scoosh (22 Jan 2010)

gavintc said:


> I am planning to come, but if the weather looks horrid, I might wimp out.


+1


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Jan 2010)

Well the fog has gone, it is just dark and damp out there but at the moment, no snow or rain or wind


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Jan 2010)

Are we still on??


----------



## gavintc (23 Jan 2010)

Still dragging myself out of bed, looked out the window, not too bad. Need to decide what clothes to throw on and I will be off in about 30 mins or so.


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Jan 2010)

Cool I will see you at RV later on then


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Cool I will see you at RV later on then


Yup - I think it is going so to be  ................ maybe a little  ?

We'll soon know.

Table for .... 4 ? 5 ?


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Jan 2010)

you booking? or we just arriving?


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Jan 2010)

That is me leaving now, I did not book it, but going to head there at a nice leisurely pace, seeing as this is really my first ride out for seven flipping weeks ( not counting the 20 miler I did this week )

See you soon


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Jan 2010)

Black berrys wonderful things. We are in the cafe just now!


----------



## gavintc (23 Jan 2010)

Home again, it was much easier heading south than north (downhill I presume ) and I was home in no time. Great seeing you all. Despite the damp weather, it was a pleasant rider - managed 56 miles so feeling quite virtuous - just need to keep it up. It was a nice little cafe - see you on the next ride.


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Jan 2010)

I am also home again it was lovely to see you all and a very pleasant ride out, despite a wee bit of rain, so good to be back in the saddle again.

See you all soon


----------



## Seamab (23 Jan 2010)

Nice to meet Gavin & Jane for the first time and Don and David again. Nice cafe, good cakes/coffee. Nice to get out again even if it was a wee bit damp. If the RV hadn't been on i'd have been on the turbo instead, so it's good to have that extra encouragement needed to get out there.

I've just uploaded my first ride with the Garmin 500 - not sure i believe the stats but they say: 

Distance: 29.89miles
Avg speed: 17.2 mph
Elevation gained: 1260ft
Elevation lost: 1406 (something wrong here?)
Calories burned: 1404 (seems a bit high) - so no need to worry about the 2 cakes


----------



## Theseus (23 Jan 2010)

Just recovered enough to post.

On Friday a chap at work who apparently knows the area and cycles said it would take me over 3 hours to get there, so being a simple man I decided to allow 4.

Cue 07:00 and me setting off. 1:30 to the middle of the FRB, so looking like it will be somewhere between 3 & 4 hrs. Finally arrived at 10:00 and since I wasn't expecting to meet anyone for at least an hour tucked into thier big breakfast helped down by 2 mugs of tea. While quietly digesting this Jane arrived, shortly followed by gavintc & Seamab. After another mug of tea and Mars bar cake I decided it really was time to leave. Unfortunately before scoosh could get there.

As gavintc was leaving at the same time (actually he waited for me) we set off together, but it was soon obvious that he is a ferret and by agreement he went on ahead rather than me holding him up.

Finally arrived home @ 16:00 after leaving somewhere between 12:30 & 12:45.

A bit of TLC for the bike and the batteries on recharge for Monday swiftly followed by 45mins in the steam booth and a quick shower.

A nice ride sandwiching a good chat. I like this format.


----------



## Scoosh (23 Jan 2010)

Touche said:


> Just recovered enough to post.
> 
> On Friday a chap at work who apparently knows the area and cycles said it would take me over 3 hours to get there, so being a simple Fixie man I decided to allow 4.
> 
> ...


Yes, 'twas I - that tired  and hungry-looking  rider  with whom you exchanged greetings soon after you left the cafe !

I started out around 1000 and, as I cycled along, started to think how long it would take. I soon realised that my "1hr 30 tops" was from the far side of FRB , so I was mucho late getting to the cafe. Jane was still there (of course) - she wanted EVERYONE to see her wonderful new Blackberry . Quite right too - it's amazing tek. Seamab and I (phone dinosaurs both ) looked suitably impressed. 

Despite the rain, I thoroughly enjoyed the ride and it is/was SO-O-O good to get out on the road and ride in the fresh air. 

As gavintc has said, 2hrs 30 to get there, 2hrs 10 to get back. Is it the hills or the cakes .... .

Sorry to have missed you two guys, thanks and well done for coming along.


----------



## HJ (23 Jan 2010)

Well good to see that some of you got out for a ride, I was dragged out shopping and now have to order the panniers on-line...


----------



## HonestMan1910 (23 Jan 2010)

Good news about the RV today, hope you all enjoyed the wide open spaces again after weeks of training indoors.

I managed 20 miles yesterday, the 1st since the end of October, and thankfully had no discomfort from Mondays angioplasty and stent implant.

Looking forward to getting back out and about with you guys soon.


----------



## Coco (23 Jan 2010)

Glad to hear that HM. I managed a wee recce on a future possible ride. Just need to find a cafe.


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Jan 2010)

Coco said:


> Glad to hear that HM. I managed a wee recce on a future possible ride. Just need to find a cafe.



Have you found a cafe yet?

I am keen to get out again can you tell?


----------



## JiMBR (24 Jan 2010)

Jane let loose in Glasgow....now there's a thought


----------



## gavintc (24 Jan 2010)

HJ said:


> Well good to see that some of you got out for a ride, I was dragged out shopping and now have to order the panniers on-line...



You were missed HJ. Hope the shopping was not too onerous.

Edit: But the cakes were not up to your excellent standard!


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Jan 2010)

JiMBR said:


> Jane let loose in Glasgow....now there's a thought



Watch out Glasgow 

On second thoughts, I don't know my way round there


----------



## Coco (24 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Have you found a cafe yet?
> 
> I am keen to get out again can you tell?



I found one on the internet, need to go out and check it in flesh next weekend. You're welcome to join me if you're that desperate.


----------



## Telemark (24 Jan 2010)

I was jealously reading your stories last night, this is our 1st weekend back home since Christmas, so just too much to do. We'll go out and play soon - looking forward to the next ride!

Any photos anybody? Jane - can your new toy do photos? 



gavintc said:


> You were missed HJ. Hope the shopping was not too onerous.


 yes poor HJ ended up with a new waterproof, shoes (neither of the cycling variety  ), jumper etc ... after complaining for ages about the old ones leaking/creaking etc. 



gavintc said:


> Edit: But the cakes were not up to your excellent standard!


Been testing new recipes on the family over the holidays ... so watch out . 

When are you off to the sunny south Gavin?

T


----------



## Stephen-D (24 Jan 2010)

Im like Jane, Keen as mustard as well so if i can get a week or 2 in advance warnig i can book a half day holiday from work etc!


----------



## gavintc (24 Jan 2010)

Telemark said:


> When are you off to the sunny south Gavin?
> 
> T



Packers arrive on 22 Feb and we leave Edinburgh on 6 Mar. We are still planning to leave a couple of bikes to go into the car to allow some cycling while our house contents makes its slow move southward. It takes 3 weeks !


----------



## Telemark (24 Jan 2010)

gavintc said:


> Packers arrive on 22 Feb and we leave Edinburgh on 6 Mar. We are still planning to leave a couple of bikes to go into the car to allow some cycling while our house contents makes its slow move southward. It takes 3 weeks !



 get your priorities right, can't be without any bikes for 3 weeks ...

T


----------



## Scoosh (24 Jan 2010)

> this is our 1st weekend back home since Christmas, so just too much to do.


+​


> yes poor HJ ended up with a new waterproof, shoes (neither of the cycling variety  ), jumper etc ... after complaining for ages about the old bones leaking/creaking etc.





Telemark said:


> get your priorities right, .....



 : Well ????


----------



## MrRidley (24 Jan 2010)

Went on a good CTC run today round the Clyde Valley (56mls) and our old friend Lazyfatgit came along.


----------



## lazyfatgit (24 Jan 2010)

And very good it was too Jim, but i bonked about 2 miles from home and had to stop for 5 mins rest!


----------



## MrRidley (24 Jan 2010)

lazyfatgit said:


> And very good it was too Jim, but i bonked about 2 miles from home and had to stop for 5 mins rest!



What ! after the lunch you had + your mars bar+cake  although since i've come home all i've done is eat  there were some harsh climbs today, that second one we done


----------



## Jane Smart (25 Jan 2010)

Coco said:


> I found one on the internet, need to go out and check it in flesh next weekend. You're welcome to join me if you're that desperate.



Sorry cannot make next weekend, nor the weekend after


----------



## goo_mason (25 Jan 2010)

I'd love to get my first CC ride of 2010 in soon, but Saturdays are pretty much out for me. I have my daughter to stay every weekend; could manage the odd Sunday though (as she could stay Sat night with my folks after spending the day with me).


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Jan 2010)

Goo a Sunday is ok with me too and it would be great to see you at one of our rides


----------



## JiMBR (26 Jan 2010)

I hope to make it out and see all you lovely people again soon...

I'm good for most weekends.


----------



## goo_mason (26 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Goo a Sunday is ok with me too and it would be great to see you at one of our rides



The last one I was on was the famed "which way does the Garmin say now, HlaB?" Linlithgow / Blackness ride on 29th March last year. (That was a Sunday.) And, of course, riding again in Pedal For Scotland with the CC mob in September.


----------



## MrRidley (26 Jan 2010)

goo_mason said:


> The last one I was on was the famed "which way does the Garmin say now, HlaB?" Linlithgow / Blackness ride on 29th March last year. (That was a Sunday.) And, of course, riding again in Pedal For Scotland with the CC mob in September.



Aye that was my first CC run and a good one it was too, i still remember those big hills at the start


----------



## Telemark (26 Jan 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> Aye that was my first CC run and a good one it was too, i still remember those big hills at the start



"those big hills" would probably feel quite a bit smaller now, after the 1000s of miles you've put in since then 

T


----------



## goo_mason (26 Jan 2010)

They'll still be big for me, since I've only done one 'big' ride since PfS (Leith to Ed Park, then Peebles to Kinross, then Kinross to Cowdenbeath, then Edinburgh Waverley to Leith all in a day - just shy of 100 miles)....


----------



## HJ (26 Jan 2010)

That is bigger than any I have done...


----------



## TechMech (27 Jan 2010)

bhoyjim said:


> i still remember those big hills at the start



Don't remind me


----------



## HJ (27 Jan 2010)

TechMech said:


> Don't remind me



Hummm, that is not what you were saying on this thread...


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Jan 2010)

I don't mind if we do "RV" or "organised" rides, long as we get the chance to meet up.

Only thing with me though, is I am not very good outside of Fife


----------



## goo_mason (28 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Only thing with me though, is I am not very good outside of Fife



We'd better not take Jane to the pub for lunch when we're done on a non-Fife ride then, she'll probably smash the place up and get arrested.


----------



## D-Rider (28 Jan 2010)

goo_mason said:


> The last one I was on was the famed "which way does the Garmin say now, HlaB?" Linlithgow / Blackness ride on 29th March last year. (That was a Sunday.)



Same here but I'm still lurking around and my Aberdeen exile is coming to an end soon and I'd be keen to come back out with you lot sometime...

.... and I'm getting a new bike next week so very excited!


----------



## JiMBR (28 Jan 2010)

goo_mason said:


> We'd better not take Jane to the pub for lunch when we're done on a non-Fife ride then, she'll probably smash the place up and get arrested.



What do you mean 'probably'?


----------



## Coco (28 Jan 2010)

Well there is a pub in Kilmacolm at the end of the Cycle path...


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Jan 2010)

JiMBR said:


> What do you mean 'probably'?



Goo and Jim, you are both cheeky


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Jan 2010)

Coco said:


> Well there is a pub in Kilmacolm at the end of the Cycle path...



I can drive to Kilmacolm and start there with my bike


----------



## Coco (28 Jan 2010)

There's a nice loop around there that goes on two of the National cycle paths, with a bit of road between. Haven't done the road bit yet, but will combine that with the cake hunt.


Should I just stick this in a new thread as a proposal for an RV in the ...

...wait for it...


... The West!


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jan 2010)

Once you've got a RV cafe/pub(Jane-free ) to aim for -

Yes, absolutely, start a new thread for a West coast RV Ride.  



Coco said:


> There's a nice loop around there that goes on two of the National cycle paths, with a bit of road between. Haven't done the road bit yet, but will combine that with the cake hunt.
> 
> 
> Should I just stick this in a new thread as a proposal for an RV in the ...
> ...


----------



## HJ (28 Jan 2010)

D-Rider said:


> Same here but I'm still lurking around and my Aberdeen exile is coming to an end soon and I'd be keen to come back out with you lot sometime...
> 
> .... and I'm getting a new bike next week so very excited!



New Bike!! Do tell


----------



## Jane Smart (28 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> Once you've got a RV cafe/pub(Jane-free ) to aim for -
> 
> Yes, absolutely, start a new thread for a West coast RV Ride.


----------



## Telemark (28 Jan 2010)

Jane Smart said:


>



 Scoosh(ie  makes the girlies cry 

Jane, you'll get your own back soon, he'll be the one crying when you leave him in the dust on your new bike 



T


----------



## Telemark (28 Jan 2010)

Coco said:


> There's a nice loop around there that goes on two of the National cycle paths, with a bit of road between. Haven't done the road bit yet, but will combine that with the cake hunt.
> 
> 
> Should I just stick this in a new thread as a proposal for an RV in the ...
> ...



yes please 

T


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jan 2010)

Telemark said:


> Scoosh(ie ) makes the girlies cry
> 
> Jane, you'll get your own back soon, he'll be the one crying when you leave him in the dust on your new bike
> 
> ...


It's clear that some misunderstanding has occurred here (or up there ^^^^^)

The concept of a Jane-free pub came about because, as we all know, Jane is such a super-fit athlete these days that:

- she wouldn't dream of hanging around a pub with less fit, possibly [probably ] alcohol-swigging/swilling cyclists  because, being such a super-fit athlete these days, that is totally unacceptable 

- she has such a passion for the Kingdom that going to the [wild] West instills such fear that palpitations and sleepless nights would occur  and, being such a super-fit athlete these days, that is totally unacceptable 

- it has been mentioned [no names, JiMBR ] that there exists a _probability_ of damage being done to such an establishment because, being such a super-fit athlete these days, she would be seeking to save us all from unfitness [Bless ]

- dust ... new bike ... leaving in ...
too late  ... didn't need new bike, just being such a super-fit athlete these days 


I hope this clarifies my position. It is not my intention to make anyone cry .... 

well .... 

no really .... 

erm .... 

but ....

[goes off-line to think about his actions towards others]


----------



## D-Rider (29 Jan 2010)

HJ said:


> New Bike!! Do tell



Getting a Specialized Tricross on the cycle2work scheme. Should be delivered next week!


----------



## Jane Smart (29 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> It's clear that some misunderstanding has occurred here (or up there ^^^^^)
> 
> The concept of a Jane-free pub came about because, as we all know, Jane is such a super-fit athlete these days that:
> 
> ...



Scoosh ( ie  ) I was not really crying, I just wanted to see you grovel 

And I really enjoyed what you just posted, ok all lies about me being super fit and all that, I could hardly talk to you  
because I could not get a word in edgeways 

 because I was out of puff going up the hills


----------



## Telemark (29 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> It's clear that some misunderstanding has occurred here (or up there ^^^^^)



 deliberate misunderstanding "up there" 
(was just teasing you, Scoosh(ie), and ganging up with Jane ...)

We knew you weren't being properly evil  (I think)

T


----------



## HJ (29 Jan 2010)

scoosh said:


> It's clear that some misunderstanding has occurred here (or up there ^^^^^)
> 
> The concept of a Jane-free pub came about because, as we all know, Jane is such a super-fit athlete these days that:
> 
> ...



Scooshie, do try to remember you are not on the lower deck any more ...


----------



## Scoosh (29 Jan 2010)

HJ said:


> Scooshie, do try to remember you are not on the lower deck any more ...


Never was


----------



## ACS (29 Jan 2010)

Bhoyjim and myself are planning to have a pop at Musselburgh RCC 21st. Tour of East Lothian. 14 Feb 10am Old Town Hall 106 km. 

More info here 

First CC Ecosse community ride of the year and someone organises it for us .

Having missed about 5 weeks training, I'm taking lights, thermos and an emergency find me some cake satnav.


----------



## HJ (29 Jan 2010)

Awwwww, budgie and Bhoyjim going for a Valentine's ride 

Actually you should take Scooshie along, he likes Redstone Rig, one of his favourite hills


----------



## ACS (30 Jan 2010)

2's company 3 gives me somewhere to hide from the wind. 

HJ thanks for the reminder, just saved me from a whole week of grief.


----------



## JiMBR (30 Jan 2010)

I'd be interested in doing this.

I would imagine that it's designed more for road bikes though?


----------



## gavintc (30 Jan 2010)

Yes, I looked at doing this one, but I have a romantic weekend in York booked. I do not think my wife would be too impressed if I called off at this stage.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Jan 2010)

JiMBR said:


> I'd be interested in doing this.
> 
> I would imagine that it's designed more for road bikes though?


Not really - it's an audax and can be ridden on any type of bike you like ..... as long as you can meet the maximum/minimum speed limits. Remember that the clock is running all the time, so if you stop, the clock is still going = your avg speed will be decreasing.

There are 2 (extreme) models:
- ride hard and fast, take a leisurely stop, enjoy the food, company etc, then ride hard and fast again to 'make up' time, thus finishing within the time limit.

- take it steady, ride at a leisurely pace BUT DON'T STOP, thereby keeping your avg speed within limits.

Have a look at the event, check the max/min speeds and guestimate if you can finish within the time.

I would be surprised if you were going to be too slow


----------

